# Girls Schwinn Speedway



## Claysgarage (Sep 8, 2007)

hello,
Can someone give me an idea of the value of this bike?
It is a Schwinn Speedway. It has a horn button made into handle
bars, light bracket, locking front truss fork, tank, and skirt guard.
The tires are Davis WW and look to be original.
Schwinn serial number list date it to 12/12/55.
I will try to upload picture.
thanks, Clay


----------



## Gordon (Sep 8, 2007)

*Schwinn*

IF the serial number was on the left rear dropout it might be a 1955, but I'm guessing on that bike it is under the crank housing which makes it pre 1952. Does the back axle exit to the rear of the bike? If so it is prewar (WWII) and the tank and skirt guards also make me think it is prewar.


----------



## 35cycleplane (Sep 8, 2007)

clay,pix,larger,of the other side might help. let me know if you're interested in selling it,my gal pal loves girl's bikes! thanx,keith


----------



## Claysgarage (Sep 8, 2007)

*Girls speedway*

I will try another picture.
Tomorrow I will try to take another look, to see where I found the serial number.
I can email better pix.
Clay


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 8, 2007)

I sold one on here for 400 shipped but it didn't have a tank, but it did have a locking fork and the paint was in good enough shape to keep.


----------



## goldz56 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Speedway*

Your bike is a prewar Schwinn sold by Louisville Cycle. Rear forks meet the seat post, no chainguard tabs, prewar truss rods all make it a prewar bike probably 39 or 40


----------

